# Sjogren's often secondary to thyroid........



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Raising awareness about Sjogren's Syndrome

Schafer, 54, feels bad. Very bad. All the time. Her eyes and mouth are so parched they require the application of drops and sprays nearly every hour of the day. She has severe joint and muscle pain, plus a host of accompanying physical problems including sinusitis, migraines and the worst flulike fatigue anyone has experienced - not the kind that eases in a few days, but that persists on a daily, unrelenting basis continue here........

http://medicalxpress.com/news/2011-10-awareness-sjogren-syndrome.html


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Here's an article about a friend that was misdiagnosed with Lupus, and later found to have Sjogren's. It was very hard to watch her go through that period.

http://www.miltonindy.com/11.9.15_sjogrens.html


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Here's an article about a friend that was misdiagnosed with Lupus, and later found to have Sjogren's. It was very hard to watch her go through that period.
> 
> http://www.miltonindy.com/11.9.15_sjogrens.html


Thank you so much for this article. And she is in Georgia no less! How about that?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It is a great article. She is my local inspiration! The town name is Georgia...we are often assumed to be the State of Georgia!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

One big thing, that she was too kind to mention in the article, the first doctors she saw at FAHC told her it was all in her head. Many pox on them!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> It is a great article. She is my local inspiration! The town name is Georgia...we are often assumed to be the State of Georgia!


Ooooooooooooooooooh; and boy did I ever assume!! LOL!!!


----------

